

Mono and LLVM's BitCode - orand
http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2015/Sep-02.html

======
orand
I'm impressed at what the Mono/Xamarin team is able to pull off, but I can't
help feeling that one day Apple is going to introduce a change (or a new
product) that breaks the leaky abstraction in a way that the magic Xamarin
elves simply can't fix. I thought watchOS 1 would be the breaking point, and
then watchOS 2, but so far they appear to be making those work. Keep up the
good work, I hope to be proven wrong!

